
Shanghai City in panoramic view in 195 gigapixels - learnaholic
http://sh-meet.bigpixel.cn/
======
asenk
By looking at the river you can notice a moiré pattern with lines both
horizontal and vertical to the camera, although the vertical lines are more
apparent. I figure these would be either artifacts from the stitching process,
or limitations of the lens itself. The effect also correlates in size and
shape with out of focus areas, which can likewise be found in the river,
signaling that it is indeed an artifact caused by the panorama.

I guess you can take this as an exercise for the future when you can't quite
figure out whether you are stuck in a virtual reality or not.

~~~
bayindirh
When you clear the cache or visit the site for the first time and zoom in, you
can see the tiles load. These lines are at the stiching borders, and coming
from the stiching algorithm.

Lens/sensor limit moire looks very different when compared to this.

------
brlcad
Prototype concept car spotted:

[https://imgur.com/a/LhAyUF9](https://imgur.com/a/LhAyUF9)

~~~
oliveshell
Haha, I don’t know what I was expecting but that made me chuckle.

I wonder if anyone’s put together a collection of amusing “inadvertent
Photoshops” from botched panorama stitching.

Nothing I’ve seen yet tops this specimen of neural net weirdness:

[https://i.imgur.com/60fTgCg](https://i.imgur.com/60fTgCg)

~~~
brlcad
That is awesome. Maybe even frameworthy.

------
mlrtime
Police officers contemplating ice cream, the simple things in life

[https://imgur.com/a/0jF5JzN](https://imgur.com/a/0jF5JzN)

------
bramgn
Find this toilet paper

[https://imgur.com/a/GTnzYvo](https://imgur.com/a/GTnzYvo)

~~~
stuxnet79
[https://imgur.com/a/NCPHqIr](https://imgur.com/a/NCPHqIr)

~~~
bramgn
that was quick

------
yoavm
Am I the only one who gets a "FATAL ERROR: 404" message? I tried from
different browsers on different devices. Wonder if they just block some
countries?

~~~
cbartlett
Try adding a ? at the end of the url, for some reason that makes it work for
me

~~~
felipelemos
Probably the CDN was dead. With ? in the end you invalidate the cache and goes
directly to the backend server.

------
jpatokal
That's incredible. If you zoom in on the tippy top of huge building under
construction across the river and then follow the crane cable down to the
hook, you can see a construction worker in sufficient detail that you can tell
what clothes he's wearing.

~~~
ourmandave
It's like one of those cop show computer lab scenes where the detectives find
a vital clue from a witness' blurry 5 megapixel cell phone photo.

"Wait a minute. Why didn't I see it earlier? _Zoom and enhance_ on that
smudge!"

------
L0stLink
That is the most performant and responsive panorama I have ever seen!

~~~
dvdkon
It really puts map websites loading for around a second or more after
panning/zooming into perspective.

~~~
L0stLink
It really does!

------
b_tterc_p
The next generation of where’s Waldo is going to be incredible

------
hugecannon
It's interesting seeing how they dealt with moving objects like the boats.

If you scan anti-clockwise until the river is hidden behind the buildings you
should see two tour boats with "China Bohai Bank" on the side. One appears to
be pulling in and one pull out. If you look at the passengers - it's actually
the same boat. If you follow the river clockwise, you'll see two barges
carrying dark material. Again, these are the same boat.

I could be mistaken, but it seems in both cases that some 'manual effort'
would have been involved to make the picture look natural by placing the
duplicates slightly out of position as if they were two individual boats.

~~~
isostatic
People too, unless this lady has an identical twin with the same umbrella
[https://imgur.com/NQ5keHY](https://imgur.com/NQ5keHY)

I haven't seen any ugly merges between the frames yet, but they can't have
been done manually

~~~
namdnay
[https://imgur.com/a/hgBdkJJ](https://imgur.com/a/hgBdkJJ)

This one looks a bit dodgy

~~~
scoggs
Nah, that's just how it looks there.

------
puranjay
How are pictures like these taken? What kind of equipment would you need?

~~~
jeffreymartin99
They are shot with a dSLR and a very long lens. This one was likely shot with
a 300mm lens. The camera is mounted on a programmable robot, and a mosaic of
photos is created. They are then stitched together with software such as PTGui
or kolor Autopano Giga. I've shot a number of images like this, in fact some
of them over 4x bigger than this one. My largest one, of Prague, was released
2 weeks ago:
[http://360gigapixels.com/prague_gigapixel_panorama_900K_2018...](http://360gigapixels.com/prague_gigapixel_panorama_900K_2018..).

you can see more about my gigapixel images here: [http://www.jeffrey-
martin.com/gigapixel-photography](http://www.jeffrey-martin.com/gigapixel-
photography)

~~~
marasal
Prague link fix:
[http://360gigapixels.com/prague_gigapixel_panorama_900K_2018...](http://360gigapixels.com/prague_gigapixel_panorama_900K_2018/)

How long it takes for robot to take all the pictures and how many pictures
there is?

~~~
jeffreymartin99
Prague was 3 hours per dataset. I was there for 3 days in the cold and rain,
shooting multiple datasets, from 8am to 4pm last year in November.

------
billfruit
Phenomenal. Can clearly read the text on the billboards on the tennis court.
"Twosome apply together second enjoy discount".

------
setquk
I think we hugged it to death based on the 404... :(

------
Baeocystin
There's a lot to explore. I love that circular crosswalk. It also makes me
smile to see the potted houseplants on the blue-roofed barge. Can't quite read
the QR codes on the Disney fence, though.

------
zachguo
Better version:
[http://www.bigpixel.cn/t/5834170785f26b37002af46d](http://www.bigpixel.cn/t/5834170785f26b37002af46d)

And from the other side of the river:
[http://www.bigpixel.cn/t/57ecedae64b1bf2050ab00c1](http://www.bigpixel.cn/t/57ecedae64b1bf2050ab00c1)

------
exabrial
Find the ghost: [https://ibb.co/1bkxxG6](https://ibb.co/1bkxxG6)

------
danielvf
You can see the amphibious warfare ship, Wuzhi Shan, being fitted out at the
Hudong–Zhonghua shipyard.

------
verdverm
I spy Mickey mouse

~~~
verdverm
[https://photos.app.goo.gl/kc3vGpHfX8HRoenH8](https://photos.app.goo.gl/kc3vGpHfX8HRoenH8)

~~~
amatus
Top of the HSBC building.

------
slededit
I'm really surprised by how few people there are walking around on the street.
You can see the people on the observation deck of World Financial Tower pretty
clearly though.

------
shabirgilkar
This is my favorite photo now. I can relate my recent trip to Shanghai now.
But these photos are very old I think because I'm missing tower inside the
lawns of Disney store.

------
verdverm
Person without a head
[https://photos.app.goo.gl/RyP2dwJ13S2Lv6Zh9](https://photos.app.goo.gl/RyP2dwJ13S2Lv6Zh9)

------
obahareth
I sadly get:

This site can’t be reached. sh-meet.bigpixel.cn’s server IP address could not
be found.

I'm using CloudFlare DNS.

~~~
sexy_devil
I had similar issue. If you had adblock on, turning it off helped me.

------
stanislavb
The streets seem quite empty btw

------
zhte415
Let's look into others' perceived privacy from a viewpoint several km away.

~~~
packetslave
you have no expectation of privacy in a public place, even when you're NOT in
China.

~~~
zhte415
Being IN China (should be clear from comment history, don't understand that
capitalisation of 'NOT'), I do indeed get the idea a public space is a public
space, a Public Security place. And there's lots of observation, indeed,
though mainly passive.

Buying a high-rise apartment includes many incentives, not just the colour of
the plaster of the wall and compound security, which many of these Shanghai
high-rises over on Bund side have, but, for many friends and colleagues that
purchase one, that is is indeed a private space that should not have someone's
camera pointed at them.

Anecdote is anecdote though. As is assumption.

~~~
bayindirh
These gigapixel images are an extreme kind of landscape photography. None of
these people are directly targeted in this photography.

Even street photography doesn't target people as-is. They become objects, they
are stripped from their identity. They are part of the picture only.

------
vasili111
[https://i.imgur.com/iaKNFrd.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/iaKNFrd.jpg)

------
p1esk
Wow, this is a lot of visual information! I wonder how it was done?

~~~
zuppy
hundreds or thousands of pictures stitched together. they use a motorised
"tripod" to move the camera.

~~~
King-Aaron
Yep, I was wondering the same thing until I noticed that the traffic was a bit
off... You'll notice the same cars appearing in multiple sections of the image

[https://i.imgur.com/Jz4JmZM.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/Jz4JmZM.jpg)

~~~
yrro
Could the car have moved at the same time as the camera, such that it appeared
in two different pictures which were later stitched together?

~~~
hueving
Yep, that's usually the giveaway of these types of panorama shots. Sometimes
you can even find the same person in multiple places depending on how far
apart the pics are taken.

~~~
stevekemp
Here's a quick screenshot I made of that very problem:

[https://i.imgur.com/C6Vzoc8.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/C6Vzoc8.jpg)

------
typon
I see a black screen on Firefox on Windows 10

~~~
madisfun
Disable adblocker.

------
hpen
This is really cool! But the ad is annoying

------
t0mislav
I wonder which camera/lens they used?!

~~~
bayindirh
It's a high end, full frame, high resolution (36+ MP) SLR or mirrorless. Nikon
d850, Sony A7R3, etc.

------
penetrarthur
There has to be someone naked. Let's find him/her.

------
yohann305
That water looks so inviting I want to jump in... not.

------
sangankal
Ballari

------
httpz
Someone hide Waldo in there

~~~
zuppy
I would actually love to find a game that uses one of these "gigapixel"
images.

Who can find this person? :) [https://ibb.co/5Y72GGG](https://ibb.co/5Y72GGG)

~~~
jttassassin
[https://ibb.co/6WrgD2h](https://ibb.co/6WrgD2h)
[https://ibb.co/0hmLbcK](https://ibb.co/0hmLbcK)
[https://ibb.co/0fKXfY0](https://ibb.co/0fKXfY0)
[https://ibb.co/WGSZj8S](https://ibb.co/WGSZj8S)

I spent far too long finding that. Great game, haha

~~~
zuppy
haha, nice find :)

------
vim-guru
This is quite creepy

~~~
PavlovsCat
I agree. And if even that is not a permissible reaction to have, I'm sure my
observation, that this is to photography what a million monkeys banging on a
typewriter is to writing, won't fly either ^^

------
staticelf
I love how clearly you can see the smog. Really cool pic though.

------
Simulacra
Holy cow the pixels!!!! Sooo mannyyyy. Zoom in!

